# Radeon HD5770- I can't set GPU voltage



## hacek (Oct 7, 2012)

Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
Graphics: ASUS EAH5770 CuCore 1GB

My problem is that I can't set GPU voltage. I tried MSI Afterburner, Gigabyte OC GURU II, ASUS SmartDoctor.
It looks like this:






In ASUS Smartdoctor I get error "Can not find graphics card information" on startup.

I have enabled "Manual voltage control" in BIOS.
What's wrong with this?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 7, 2012)

Not all cards have voltage control , My old HD5750 never had it either. Does look like your card is supose to have it though so no idea why it won't work.


----------



## hacek (Oct 7, 2012)

But look at this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125836.
The same graphics card, voltage changed.

EDIT:
I have uinstalled Catalyst driver (I also used Driver Cleaner) and installed the newest 12.9 beta.
Now, when I try to run ASUS Smartdoctor it says: "Can not find ASUS graphics card".


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

READ http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=338906
you might need this file as well 
http://cl.ly/JG26 place it in your afterburner folder


----------



## hacek (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't work 
Voltage slider still disabled.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

try atitraytools


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2012)

hacek said:


> But look at this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125836.
> The same graphics card, voltage changed.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...





hacek said:


> Didn't work
> Voltage slider still disabled.



Are you sure you did it properly by setting the 0 to a 1 in the .cfg file?

If so, have you tried using Sapphire Trixx utility? You can get it here: https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2012)

It is possible that ASUS has changed the voltage controller on this model of card and the new voltage controller doesn't support software voltage control


----------



## hacek (Oct 8, 2012)

It gets more odd...
I have installed AMD OverDrive and it says: "cannot detect AMD CPU on this computer" 

What's wrong with it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is quite odd. The CuCore I just sold could have the voltage changed through the latest afterburner if set to unlock voltage and enable unofficial OCing.


----------



## johnslash (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, There are Two ways, Try Asus GPU Tweak, if it won't work, the last thing you can try is to set the voltage on bios with RBE. But flashing the card have some risks, but it's not irreversible, there are many tutorials on internet on how to rebirth your card. Good Luck


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2012)

johnslash said:


> Well, There are Two ways, Try Asus GPU Tweak, if it won't work, the last thing you can try is to set the voltage on bios with RBE. But flashing the card have some risks, but it's not irreversible, there are many tutorials on internet on how to rebirth your card. Good Luck



wont do shit if his card lacks proper voltage regulators infact if there is something wrong with the regulater chip it WILL probly brick it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you start from scratch with this machine or did you have a diff video card or motherboard in

http://www.lostcircuits.com/mambo//...ask=view&id=78&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=18


----------



## johnslash (Oct 9, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> wont do shit if his card lacks proper voltage regulators infact if there is something wrong with the regulater chip it WILL probly brick it



Yeah I agree, is like I said, this practice is very danger, it can brick the card forever.


----------



## hacek (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't got any other motherboard or video card before in this machine.

I have already tried to modify BIOS but even this didn't work. After flash voltage was not increased.

I also tried Sapphire TRIXX. Voltage slider is enabled but I can only decrease voltage. Max voltage is set to 1200.


----------



## johnslash (Oct 9, 2012)

hacek said:


> I haven't got any other motherboard or video card before in this machine.
> 
> I have already tried to modify BIOS but even this didn't work. After flash voltage was not increased.
> 
> I also tried Sapphire TRIXX. Voltage slider is enabled but I can only decrease voltage. Max voltage is set to 1200.



Bro do that, you said you edited the bios, so try this software http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/vga/app/GPUTweakVer2083.zip
Good Luck


----------



## hacek (Oct 9, 2012)

"Application has stopped working" when I start GPU Tweak (I have tried 3 different versions).


----------



## hacek (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, it's me again. A year ago I gave up. But now I really need to overclock this GPU. 
But I found another weirdness about it. 
I just found out that GPU-Z recognises my GPU as 5750, not 5770...
I also tried to flash newer BIOS (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/94306/asus-hd5770-1024-101112.html) and it bricked my graphics... I have already unbricked it but wtf is going on with it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2013)

just overclock without voltage tweaking. take it as far as you can on stock volts. Better alternative would be to get a whole new card all together as overclocking won't help that much.


----------



## hacek (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah of course new one is always better, but I can't buy it now. 
At stock voltage I can get only +25MHz.


----------

